# Albums of the Year



## Demensa (Dec 9, 2012)

It's been a great year of music releases and I'd love to see everyone sharing their favourite albums of the year.

Here's a few of mine:
*Sigur RÃ³s *- Valtari
[video=youtube;Bhqo8zXb_rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhqo8zXb_rg[/video]

Very powerful and moving. I went to see these guys live recently and just thinking about the concert makes me want to listen to this album again.

*Nemertines *- SCD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHhw1JQPVlQ

Not your standard "math/djent". Crushing is the only word for it. I still like Bad Blood better, but this is amazing.

*Between The Buried And Me - *The Parallax II: Future Sequence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8Q9DknFFuM

I know that there's a few BTBAM fans in here who will agree with me that this album certainly did not disappoint! (I also got to see them live, which was awesome.)


This isn't even close to the amount of stuff I've enjoyed this year, however.  That's not to mention the stuff I want to listen to but haven't got to! 
I haven't even listened to Fade by Cloudkicker or L'enfant Sauvage by Gojira!

So, what have you guys enjoyed? I know that most of you guys keep up with a lot of different artists in different genres that I haven't even heard of, so it will be interesting to see what your opinions are.

I'll update this as I weed out my "good" albums from my "Brilliant"...


----------



## Em1l (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure something like this has already been done here but....
*Periphery - Periphery II This time it's personal *- Just an overall great album, love every track off it and have been listening to them all pretty much since the abum came out.
*Twelve Foot Ninja - Silent Machine *- an eclectic mix of genres that work exceptionally well, really dig the vocals.
*Skyharbour - Blinding White noise *- amazingly good atmospheric prog metal from India, Dan Tompkins vocals work really nicely as well.
*Woodkid - Run boy run EP*- Always stuck in my head (far from a bad thing)
[video=youtube;lmc21V-zBq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmc21V-zBq0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;vGPUrdirnwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGPUrdirnwA&list=HL1355068634&feature=mh_lolz[/video]
Atoma's album Skylight. There isn't a single song on that album I didn't like.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2012)

Gosh, what albums did I buy that actually came out in 2012? I guess _Amaryllis_ by Shinedown. SO GOOD! _Transit of Venus_ by Three Days Grace pulls a close second though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh I gotta add Communic's conspiracy in mind. That bulldozer is probably the most looped album in my library.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1G-5Uy4H0...QPwag/s1600/[Conspiracy+In+Mind+-+Frontal.jpg


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 9, 2012)

There are seriously only like three 2012 albums I've heard. I guess my favorite of the three would be _Television Sky - Deer_.

Though 2012 isn't over yet. I'm still waiting for the new album by Nero's Day at Disneyland, the new album by Igorrr, and... wait for it... *THE NEW SINGLE BY BURIAL*.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow DERP. I had no idea Sigur Ros came out with an album this year. HAve to check that out.

My fave of the year is undoubtedly Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti's _Mature Themes_. It had all of the charm of an old school Ariel album, but with the fresh new sound that I'm beginning to like. So many greatsongs. Schnitzel Boogie...







 --- [video=youtube;poS-8bT4g2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poS-8bT4g2M[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 10, 2012)

Saliva said:


> There are seriously only like three 2012 albums I've heard. I guess my favorite of the three would be _Television Sky - Deer_.
> 
> Though 2012 isn't over yet. I'm still waiting for the new album by Nero's Day at Disneyland, the new album by Igorrr, and... wait for it... *THE NEW SINGLE BY BURIAL*.



Wait a minute! New Igorrr *AND* Burial?!  I should really pay more attention to this...


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 10, 2012)

Demensa said:


> It's been a great year of music releases and I'd love to see everyone sharing their favourite albums of the year.



you got to see BTBAM and Sigur Ros, you lucky fuck? 

that's awesome, how were the concerts?  a friend of mine said seeing Sigur Ros live changed his life.  he like transcended and now smokes a lot of ganja; you feel the same?

and man, that Nemertines track sounds a bit like Meshuggah; perhaps a bit too much


this is a fluid list, but my albums of the year are probably:

Bersarin Quarttet - II (orchestral, dark ambient)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrVJwqBz9hI

Demdike Stare - Elemental (dark ambient, dub)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9i3aMLHyeY

Moritz von Oswald Trio - Fetch (jazz, dub, improv)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WslBqr7mP2Q


----------



## Bando (Dec 10, 2012)

Valtari was a _fantastic_ album! Probably some of my favorite stuff Sigur RÃ³s has done.

A few of mine:

*Andrew Jackson Jihad - *Rompilation
[YT]SJ1JEirZEVE[/YT]

Really great album, although a bit more aggressive than what AJJ has done in the past in some parts. Still, great album that keeps their usual poignant social commentary.

*Sufjan Stevens - *Silver and Gold
[YT]9g1NcJprC3I[/YT]

What can I say, I love Christmas/holiday music. Sufjan is brilliant as always, and does a ton of re-imaginations of classics.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 10, 2012)

Bando said:


> Valtari was a _fantastic_ album! Probably some of my favorite stuff Sigur RÃ³s has done.
> 
> A few of mine:
> 
> ...



Damn! I can't believe I missed this new (compilation) AJJ album!!! I thank you for notifying me!


aqxsl said:


> you got to see BTBAM and Sigur Ros, you lucky fuck?
> 
> that's awesome, how were the concerts?  a friend of mine said seeing Sigur Ros live changed his life.  he like transcended and now smokes a lot of ganja; you feel the same?
> 
> ...



It was in fact Animals As Leaders, BTBAM and Sigur Ros all in the space of two days. I went with one of my friends and after the last track Sigur Ros played he said something to the effect of "You know how people say things about music taking them to a higher level... Well that last track... wow." . He also said (in the moment of course) that it was the best thing he's ever done in his life. I was pretty affected by the Sigur Ros concert as well. Halfway through VarÃºÃ° I had the strangest sensation that the world I was seeing was just a "screen" created inside my brain, rather than my normal "feeling" that what I'm seeing _is_ the world. Once I *felt* this idea of a world image created in the mind rather than accepting it merely as a "surface" intellectual fact, I recall my whole view... "rippling" is the best word for it. As if someone had thrown a stone into a pond. It only lasted for about a minute. But man, the whole atmosphere of that concert was amazing.

Animals as Leaders and BTBAM were completely different. Instead of 2,000 people like at Sigur Ros (It was actually the day before... but whatever) there was maybe... 200 people? We could've walked up to the very front of the stage if we wanted, but it was insanely loud and I wanted to still be able to hear Sigur Ros the next day. They both played brilliantly though, and one of the best parts was when BTBAM went offstage near the end, saying their goodbyes and Bohemian Raphsody came on as "background music". Halfway through the song however, they rushed up on stage and played the second half, with really high energy I might add...

Anyways... I encourage you to listen to some Nemertines if you get the chance. Naturally, I know you're not the world's biggest "math/djent" fan, so I understand that it's not for everyone. Everyone's affected by different things.
But jeez... In my opinion the feel of this guy's music is quite different to Meshuggah (And in my opinion, Meshuggah has nothing on him.) (Although there's probably some influence).
In contrast to most metal, I listen to this in the same way I listen to ambient music. It's the crushing dissonance/detuned/detached vibe that really gets me.
 I'd recommend his latest 3 releases: Bad Blood, SCD and Izverg. Another example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bECL05fMMVA

And those 3 albums... sound brilliant, especially "Fetch". I know what I'll be listening to for the next few nights! (Plus Anima by Vladislav Delay which you posted in another thread. I. HAVE. TO. LISTEN. TO THIS. TONIGHT.)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got the CD version: 

*deadmau5 - >album title goes here<
*





The last couple of songs aren't my style, but the rest is _so enjoyable. _It even managed to ease the sting of the realization of having over-payed for the thing!

Though I sometimes feel _The Velt_'s 8+minute version is a little overkill and wonder why they didn't include the radio version instead of that crappy rap song...


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 10, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Wait a minute! New Igorrr *AND* Burial?!  I should really pay more attention to this...



The new Burial single will be coming out Dec 17, if I remember correctly. Igorrr I'm not sure, but I know it's this month.


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 10, 2012)

holy shit, that's more shows in two days than i've been to in months.  how was Tosin Abasi?  i imagine seeing that man play is surreal in itself

actually sounds like it was a pretty surreal experience all around.  you became a meta observer of sorts then?  like seeing the events take place as a component in the larger scope of the universe?  you have transcended Demensa...


sorry, i have no right to jump to any conclusions after hearing only a single track (doing the opposite of what that other thread promotes).  guess i've become conditioned to think 'Meshuggah' whenever i hear syncopated rhythms like that in metal these days; i'm pretty burnt out on metal if you haven't noticed.  this Maki track sounds great and i see what you mean, it's quite a bit different;  the black metal vibe is wicked.  i totally empathize with that vibe bro; it's exactly what makes noise&free jazz appealing to me.  considering this dissonant vibe in metal, you ever check out Deathspell Omega?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ENR2iGuy4

let me know what you think of Anima; would thoroughly like to hear your perspective!


----------



## Bando (Dec 10, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Damn! I can't believe I missed this new (compilation) AJJ album!!! I thank you for notifying me!



Yeah no problem man.

Another couple albums I have _no idea_ how I forgot, but it's honestly a few of my favorites from this year:

*Death Grips* - The Money Store 

[YT]upI8uvcFC-I[/YT]

I don't know how to really how to label this, really. It's hip-hop, it's experimental, it's trap. A bit of everything is really mixed in making The Money Store a really fantastic listen. Personally I _love _how much attention is given to the beats as well as the MC. Modern hip-hop really tends to ignore beats, but Death Grips does the opposite.

*Andrew Bird - *Break it Yourself

[YT]2atgwpqpEmU[/YT]

This guy leaves me speechless. Here's an album of complex, well thought out pieces all played by one man. The pure talent and musical ingenuity he puts into his tracks is spectacular . Hopefully I can see him live one day soon.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The new Burial single will be coming out Dec 17, if I remember correctly. Igorrr I'm not sure, but I know it's this month.



Sweet! I'll keep a lookout!



aqxsl said:


> *response* (Cut out to minimize the ridiculous size of this post)



Tosin Abasi was excellent, as was everyone else. They just kind of modestly walked around the stage doing that neck-jutting, djent approximation of head banging (If that makes any sense.) while playing everything perfectly.
And I certainly don't feel like I've transcended XD. It was just a neat little moment that I can remember, but not re-live... I do like the description of being a 'meta-observer' though. That would definitely describe the feeling.

Oh, and I feel bad about pushing Nemertines on you. I get really, really excited when I listen to music and kind of think to myself: "WOW! This is amazing! Someone else has GOT to experience this!". I then proceed to explain to people how good it is based on my interpretation and my brain can't get around the fact that music is subjective when they end up not liking it, or saying "Yeah, it was... good...". I get convinced that they mustn't of REALLY heard it. So I try to tell them again, and again... 

So I try to catch myself, but it's difficult sometimes. It's tough for my mind to accept that someone might be "burnt out on metal" even though just a few years ago I would've dismissed bands like Meshuggah and Fleshgod Apocalypse as "Not even music".
That Deathspell Omega track was AWESOME as well.

I managed to get a hold of Anima today (I could've watched it on youtube, but to me I get the best effect laying in bed at night in a completely dark room.) so I'm excited to hear it tonight.



Bando said:


> Andrew Bird - Break it Yourself



This sounds beautiful. Something more to look forward to.

Here are some more of my favourites of this year:

*Joseph Andreoli/Andrew St Aubin/Kenneth Topham* - In The Dark (Vol. 2)
http://giraffesgiraffes.bandcamp.com/album/in-the-dark-vol-2

15 minutes of free music? As a favourite release for the year?

Just listen.

*Mestis* - Basal Ganglia

Another 15 minutes of music; but it is stunning. Javier Reyes of Animals as Leaders and T.R.A.M. fame is just as brilliant as Abasi in terms of composition.


----------

